# Nikon D90 or Canon T3i



## lisa Mcguire (May 16, 2011)

I want to buy dslr camera ? I choose 

Spam links to get a higher ranking for website removed.


----------



## zerotiu (May 16, 2011)

T3i
- articulated screen
- 18mp
- easier tutorial for new photographer

d90
- convenient button (to change iso, aperture , etc)
- 11 focus point

the rest you can see here : http://www.dpreview.com/products/compare/side-by-side?products=canon_eos600d&products=nikon_d90

_I prefer canon, because I'm comfortable to use canon everyday. On certain occations, I use nikon for its better ISO handling_

so.. d90 or T3i ? Try to shoot with those and choose one which you are comfortable with.


----------



## liberace (May 16, 2011)

D90 has just been discontinued - fact to concider. If you were set on Nikon, try stretch the budget to a D7000?


----------



## Gothmoth (May 16, 2011)

fantastic question on a CANON website.....  :

donÂ´t you think such a question will always yield biased results on a brand connected website?


----------



## bvukich (May 16, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> fantastic question on a CANON website.....  :
> 
> donÂ´t you think such a question will always yield biased results on a brand connected website?



On this particular site, not as much as you'd think.

Despite the fact that most of us shoot Canon, I think this is one of the (very) few places where you can get a relatively unbiased opinion. One of the main reasons I frequent this forum it that it's high on knowledge, and low on fanboyism.

We prefer to have flamewars on high ISO performance, pixel density, and square sensors; more so than Canon Vs. Nikon.


----------



## zerotiu (May 16, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Gothmoth said:
> 
> 
> > fantastic question on a CANON website.....  :
> ...



when I read your comment, I just realize that this is actually the canon site hahahaha.

*in my opinion, it is true, people this day is more like 'spec' / 'tech' guys. Your spec is better? Better ISO handling? I buy it. Like that.

actually I still prefer canon than nikon although nikon has better ISO handling. I don't know why. The menu, the color, the LCD and I don't like the red stripy thing : 

red ring on lens is manly :


----------



## ronderick (May 18, 2011)

zerotiu said:


> red ring on lens is manly :



I have to disagree here... the green ring on the lens gives me the "hulk" feel 

Joking aside, I think it's a matter of features ur going to find in the camera, and whether ur ready for serious investment in the chosen company's system (unless ur happy with the kit and don't plan to get more lens).

Spec-wise, the D90 is comparable to the XXD level (well, before Canon reset the standards with the 60D). 

Therefore, you can expect a decent built quality along that line (The overall opinion on this model is pretty positive, so u won't have to worry too much about it). It also comes with the autofocus motor, which is a big plus nowadays when compared with the D5100-level models. The bad part is that ur stuck with the mid-range specs of 2008.

The T3i/600D is the entry level model for Canon today, so you can pretty much expect entry-level specs of 2011 (which IMHO is a lot more advance than mid-range level of 2008).

Which is better? If you want the built quality, go for the D90. If you want the specs in terms of 2008 vs. 2011, I'd say the T3i/600D will be the better one.

However, if you have a chance, go to the store and play around with both models before u make the decision. I think a lot of it comes down to how the camera feels in your hands.


----------

